# Update to first smoke



## dragfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Well the smoker is seasoned. Spent alot of time figuring out where to put the heat dial. Had real good luck keeping it between 250 and 300. After a tad it was 225 for 30 min so pretty good idea where to set heat. There was no big smoke coming from my chunk but I could smell it and there was no burn smell. My question is will the meat being in the smoker change the dial settings. Just wondering so I can be prepared to kick it a notch 1 way or the other. Found out I need a new extention cord the one I was using got hotter then all get out. Anyhow having fun and anticipating my final results.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 26, 2008)

With all due respect to Tee, I wouldn't leave the meat out to come to room temp. First off at temps above 40 the nasty food borne bacteria start to multiply.

2nd, The smoke ring in meats stops forming after the meat reaches 140 so by raising the temp of the meat before you smoke it will spend less time in the smoke before reaching that temp.

The temp of the smoker will get lower when you add the cold meat but will soon stabilize back where you want it.


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

This is an important observation. All folks using electric smokers should check their cords for this. Especially older cords... they will tend to have broken strands within the internal wires, especially at the terminal <plug> ends. Just feel them for heat. If they are warming up, get a new cord.

Speaking of new cords, be sure to get at least a 14 AWG cord, and try to keep it under 50 foot in length.  A 12 AWG cord would be best, but it's probably not required.


----------



## dragfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Things are going gr8 meat on the smoker and temp is in the awesome range of 227 meat temp is about 80 and slowly heading in the right direction. Only problem I have is wife said if you are gonna be out there watching your smoker you might as well clean the garage. So am doing that also (mama not happy nobody happy) lol it really does need it. The other thing is my digital camera has bad batteries so will take pics as soon as I go get batteries Having a blast wish I would have done this years ago. 3:15 7 hrs on the smoker just wrapped in foil and now just waiting til the 200-205 mark so i can put it in the cooler to rest. GARAGE IS CLEAN BUT DARN I AM HUNGRY!! Friends of ours coming over to my 1st go and bringing the sweet corn. Just got the ole Turkey deep fryer out will heat the water in that baby and cook up the corn later. All for now be safe all and God Bless. 9:15 all went SUPER and it was awesome All I have left is STUFFED!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Better late than never. You STILL have the rest of your life eh?  LOL!

He's hooked deep, folks..another reg here!


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 26, 2008)

You can keep adding to your other "update" post and keep us informed on how it's going. That way when you go back and look at your progress it will all be in one thread. Good luck and good smokes.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 26, 2008)

In my younger days I never would have had the patience for this hobby. Sometimes late is good!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 26, 2008)

dragfan - 

keep up the good work! as has been said, keep a "log" of your progress here and use your post as a record of what you did, when you did it and why you did it. 

i can't think of anything else better than this for helping to improve, except maybe the awesome feedback that these folks give.


----------



## krusher (Jul 26, 2008)

have fun cleanin and smokin,  I agree on the mamma not happy aint nobody happy, and I sure like her to be happy !


----------



## teeotee (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks ron i didn't exactly word that one too well huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .Meant to say out at room temp. not to .... thanx for correcting !


----------



## carpetride (Jul 26, 2008)

You definitely want to take this advice, and as Rich says if you can find a 12 AWG it will be the better investment.


----------

